# Need to buy 3 big sun umbrellas anyone seen any bargains around



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

I know its boring but if someone has seen some good deas it wil save me trolling around all the stores 

TIA


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Super Home Centre outs side Paphos on the Debenhams roundabout.

Steve


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Super Home Centre outs side Paphos on the Debenhams roundabout.
> 
> Steve


Thanks Steve just bought the last 3 big cream ones @ 39 euros each - bargain !!:clap2:


----------

